# check it out: stock side skirts



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

for all interested. found this on sr20deforum. i know i always wanted to do this but now i want the whole car.... 

Stock sides


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

huh?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

B14 SE-R side skirts to swap on a SE


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Buy them...they're hard to find


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The question is if they are for the Sentra or 200sx?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200sx se-r sides.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

someone needs to buy them. it'd be a shame to let them sit in a garage and collect dust.


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I just signed up for the sr20 forum, but they won't let me post. CAn some one help me get in contact with Nutty SE-R so i get the side skirts off of him. i have a black 200 and i want his black pair. if anyone can help me please email or AIM me. Thanks

p.s. [email protected] or AIM boiwidnrg
Samson


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i PM'd him for u. it says he still has one set left but im sure if he does he will contact u.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you do a search on car-part.com for:

1999 (later you will adjust the search for 1995-1999)
Nissan 200SX
Rocker Moulding
All States

You will get at least five places. One place has a whole set for $200 painted (don't know what color).
One place has a set for $90 in black.
Others are going for $35 a side (probably bent or seomthing seems too cheap).

Heck do it for sentra too. They have one place that has a left side only.

Seth


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks HKS20DET for doing that for me. ALso thank you Sethwas for the information.

Samson


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

what do these things look like.. im curious. everyone wants them but i dont see any pics.. someone show me please


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

this is what the SE style side looks like...









This is what the SE-R style sides look like (what most of us want)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Er,
Is it me, or is the 'SE' side in that photo, just a lack of side.
Otherwise my 98 sentra has the same 'sides' as that 200SX SE.

Seth

P.S. No you cannot graft an SE-R side skirt to a sentra. The door will hit the raised part towards the quarter panel.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, If you mean the SE has no skirt, then you are correct sir. Just like a regular sentra has no skirt. Just kinda got a groove, sitting there waiting for a skirt to be put on it.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the SE and SE-L sentras have skirts too....


----------

